# ام أيمن علي قناة BBC | جنود الحرس الجمهوي اغتصبوني لمدة ثلاثة ساعات !!!!!



## mary naeem (9 يوليو 2013)

ام أيمن علي قناة BBC | جنود الحرس الجمهوي اغتصبوني لمدة ثلاثة ساعات !!!!!







هذه السيدة قبضت 250 الف دولار من مكتب الارشاد كمكافأة لها لما تقدمه للاخوان وفقا للكشوف التى وجدوها فى مقر المقطم، ولهذا تقبل على شرفها ما لا تقبله امرأة سوية حيث تدعى أن الحرس الجمهورى اغتصبها. ثقى يا ام ايمن أن المصريين يدركون أن ذوق جنود وضباط الحرس الجمهورى اعلى من ذلك بمراحل كما أن انضابطهم العسكرى يجعلهم لا يتطلعون إلى ملكات الجمال التى تمر فى هذه المنطقة الراقية فكيف يتطلعون إلى اشباه الرجال؟؟؟!؟!؟!



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2013)

*انا حقيقى مش قادره اصدق انها قبلت على نفسها انها تطلع تقول كلام زى ده 
طيب بلاش علشان خاطر ابو ايمن اللى سمعت انه انتهز الفرصه وطلقها
طيب ايمن يعيش ازاى رافع راسه بعد كده هههههههه
بجد حاجه مثيره للاشمئزاز ..!!*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

معنديش اي تعليق بجد
غير جزء من اغنيه مصطفي قمر 
اما كان بيقول
"ام ايمن نورتنا دي الجميله في منطقتنا"



​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يوليو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> ام أيمن علي قناة BBC | جنود الحرس الجمهوي اغتصبوني لمدة ثلاثة ساعات !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*أبلغ رد من الدكتور / باسم يوسف*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2013)

تلات ساعات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 قريت خبر إن زوجها قال إنها كاذبه و طلقها --
 و غير كدا -- هى مش كانت بتقول الى بيتحرشوا  ميتحاكموش لان الغلطه غلتط السيده او الفتاه--(او ما شبه) و شيوخها مش قالوا السيده الى تنزل تتظاهر فى الميدان يعنى رايحا مخصوص علشان يعملوا فيها كدا-- دول المطلقات و العازين كدا هما الى بروحوا--
 طيب مسمعتش كلام جمعتهاليه ؟؟ يبقى هى الى عايزا بئا بنائا على اقوالهم و على اقوالها هى الى تتحاكم - --
 -
-
-
 لا بجد بئا مش مسدقه  إنها تقول كدا!!


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

يعنى انتى مرايات بيتكم كلها مكسره 
مش بتلاحظى ان الناس بتقولك يا حج ويااسطى 
مفكرة نفسك انجيلينا جولى ولا جيانا 
ده القوات المسلحه تقرف تبص لمكان يكون فيه حد شبهك 
مش المشكله فى خلقة ربنا  حاشا 
المشكله ان الخلقه دى جواها عقل متخلف ولسان منفله وكميه قاذورات قد كدة


----------



## mary naeem (9 يوليو 2013)

على راي المثل 
هم يبكي وهم يضحك
هي عايزة تحمل الجيش مشاكل
بس للاسف محدش هيصدفها حتى اقرب الناس ليها


----------



## mary naeem (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Alexander.t (9 يوليو 2013)

ممكن سوال 
دى اغتصبوها ازاى ؟
اعتقد هى اللى ممكن تغتصبهم :new6:
ام ايمن من الستات اللى انا فيا انوثه عنهم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يوليو 2013)

مش هزايد على كلام ابراهيم عيسى 
دول يكذبون كما يتنفسووون 

و اتخذوا من الكذب عقيدة لهم 

ربنا يرحمنا بجد من كذبهم وشرهم


----------



## خادمة يسوع (9 يوليو 2013)

اصلا لو اغتصبوها فعلا كان شعرت بالحياء من نفسها وكان اعتزلت العالم لمده مؤقته حياء مما حدث لها هكذا الانثى تشعر بالحياء وهذا هو سحر الانثى الحياء


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2013)

والله لو وقفتى على دماغك 
مش هتعرفي تثبتى انك انثي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> والله لو وقفتى على دماغك
> مش هتعرفي تثبتى انك انثي ​


هههههههه
يابني حرام عليك
كده ايمن يزعل منك:t33:


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2013)

*طب بأمانة عيب الكلام ده 

واحد بيره للمرحوم* :dntknw:


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 يوليو 2013)

*أغتصبوكي! .. إنتي! .. طب وموقف أيمن؟!!*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 يوليو 2013)

الخبر بيقول قالت كده bbc طب فين الفديو معلش نيتي سليمه عايزه اتاكد ان في شخص عاقل او مجنون طلع قناة وقال كده خصوصا ان الخبر مش مكتوب في الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

*اولا لما واحدة  بتغتصب مش بتقول لانه بيبقى موضوع مهين لكرامتها 
وانتى بكل بجاحة طالعة بتقولى ومخفتيش على شكل جوزك ولا ولادك 
ثانيا انتى فاكرة نفسك واحدة ست ابسلوتلى انتى واحدة ست مترجلة ههههههههه

قال اغتصبوها قال *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه النكته دي ههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2013)

هو فعلا الكلام دة صح؟؟؟؟
يعنى اقصد طلع منها تصريح بكدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

اغتصبوكى انتى
لية يااختشى اتعموا فى عينهم
يخربيت المخدرات ياشيخة اللى بوظت عقلك
 يعنى انا وكل اللى شافوا الخبر دا كنا كدة


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يوليو 2013)

أبقي أتغطي  كويس  وأنتي  نايمه
يا أم  أيمن !! ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يوليو 2013)

للاسف هى امرأة سافلة ومنحطة وقذرة
ارجوكى بصى فى المرايا
الكلب يقرف منك


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2013)

*أنسانه قذره*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 يوليو 2013)

*





للذكري ..................... فقط
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ياتري  أيه  رأيك  يا حاجه  في  مضاجعه  الوداع  !!

وتجوز  لأبو  أيمن  خلال  كام  ساعه !!
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 يوليو 2013)

قمه الهزل والمسخرة ........ واحدة زى الست دى المفروض تموت زى شجر الدر بالظبط  !! صحيح فين الست اصلا ؟!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2013)

*الخبر كاذب وياريت لو فيه فديو ليها تقول فيه كده تنشروه غير كده هيبقى تشهير بالاعراض
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2013)

*حقيقة "إغتصاب" عزة الجرف في موقعة الحرس الجمهوري

* *7/10/2013   1:58 PM​*​*



*​
*

* 
* تداولت صفحات الفيس البوك،  أخبارا على لسن عزة الجرف القيادية بجماعة  الاخوان المسلمين، وعضوة مجلس  الشعب السابقة تفيد بإغتصاب جنود الجيش لها  خلال موقعة الحرس الجمهوري.*
*  الحقيقة أن القيادية بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين لم تصرح بحرف واحد من هذه   الهلاوس، فالأمر لا يتخطى مزحة من أحد رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي،   تناقلتها الصفحات واحدة تلو الاخرى، لتصبح شائعة الموسم.*
*  الفجر تناشد الجميع الالتزام ونحن في اول أيام شهر رمضان الكريم، فمثل هذه   الشائعات من شأنها إهانة السيدة، وجيشنا الذي نقدره ونحترمه، كما انها  تعكر  السلم العام الذي ندعو إليه. 

الفجر
*​*
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2013)

*عزة الجرف  تنفي خبر اغتصابها أمام الحرس الجمهوري*




*



*
*
نفت الدكتورة عزة الجرف عضو مجلس الشعب السابق التصريح الذي نسب لها والتي  قالت فيه إن جنود الحرس الجمهوري قاموا باغتصابها أمام المقر لمدة ثلاث  ساعات مؤكدة أن هذا الخبر عار تماما من الصحة ويتم ترويجه ضمن الهجمة  الشرسة التس يتعرض لها كل فرد ينتمي إلي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عقب  الانقلاب العسكري .
كانت بعض المواقع الإخبارية وموقع التواصل الاجتماعي نشرت تصريح خاص من “الجرف” علي قناة “BBC” تؤكد فيه ما سلف ذكره .*


----------

